# Pex connections in wall



## Fewolf (Apr 30, 2009)

I am doing a small remodel, and wonder on what prople are thinking of having PEX tubing connections buried behind a wall?
I myself am nervous about it , and probably won't do it.

Any comments?

thanks in advance, fred


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

PEX tubing connections are placed behind/within walls every day in new construction and remodeling. Make sure all stub-outs are supported properly and if the tubing is run through holes drilled in the studs a protective plate is nailed over the hole to prevent drywall screws/nails from penetrating into the PEX. You should be fine.


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

agreed....pex connections in walls are an everyday thing


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Not an issue at all. Your concerns are generally unfounded. Of course it is always smart to use the longest run of any kind of pipe that you can as opposed to having all sorts of fittings, but PEX fittings are reliable.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

And just like copper you want to run a pressure test before you cover it with drywall. It's just as easy to miss crimping a fitting as it is to miss soldering it.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

If you don't crimp as you go (if you use that system) when you put the crimp rings on the pipe, slide it down the pipe away from where it will eventually be crimped. That way in a glance you can tell which have been crimped and those that have not.


----------

